# Help ID



## EightEightFive (Jul 2, 2018)

Morning Gents,

Attached is a photo of my grandfather, who served with E/Co, 75th Rgr Rgt during Vietnam. I am wanting to make a shadow box for him but I cannot ID what that insignia/flash is. 

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 2, 2018)

Interesting. That looks like the Ranger tab on top, which by a short bit of googling looks quite common during the war. I can't find anything that looks like the patch itself but, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, it looks like there were some unofficial unit patches made that had the tab on top and then the unit patches. Do you have a particular company or unit at a smaller level than the 75th?


----------



## EightEightFive (Jul 2, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Interesting. That looks like the Ranger tab on top, which by a short bit of googling looks quite common during the war. I can't find anything that looks like the patch itself but, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, it looks like there were some unofficial unit patches made that had the tab on top and then the unit patches. Do you have a particular company or unit at a smaller level than the 75th?



Thanks for the response. I would just ask him, but I'm trying to keep it a surprise. The link is some history of the unit, that's about all I have.  I'll also post the other picture I have.

E/75 RGR & E/50 LRP & 9th ID LRRP & 9th ID LRS HISTORY

Thanks.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 2, 2018)

I might wager now that that tab is actually a LRRP tab...

Second photo looks like the 9th ID patch, which you'll know. 

I'm sorry mate, I'm drawing a blank from google. I even tried "Go Devils Rangers" as a search and only found the 9th ID/75th Ranger/LRRP patch (apologies, that won't be the right way to write it). I'm sure someone knowledgeable will be along soon. Sorry I couldn't be more help- I think this is a case where google can only do so much and it needs some good institutional history.


----------



## EightEightFive (Jul 2, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I might wager now that that tab is actually a LRRP tab...
> 
> Second photo looks like the 9th ID patch, which you'll know.
> 
> I'm sorry mate, I'm drawing a blank from google. I even tried "Go Devils Rangers" as a search and only found the 9th ID/75th Ranger/LRRP patch (apologies, that won't be the right way to write it). I'm sure someone knowledgeable will be along soon. Sorry I couldn't be more help- I think this is a case where google can only do so much and it needs some good institutional history.



No problem bro! Appreciate the effort. But, yeah I'm hoping the experts around here can lay some knowledge down on me!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2018)

Interesting.

At first I thought the patch might be a variation of the ARVN Ranger Patch, but I don't think so. I agree with @SpitfireV that the tab might read "LRRP"





Another thing...those black berets were very common in Vietnam, reflecting past French influence, and you could buy them just about anywhere. Some Marines in my company had them and posed for pictures wearing them. It's hard to tell if the one your GrF is wearing is a regulation Army issue or one of the millions floating around that you could buy at roadside markets. Some of them had various patches embroidered.

Also, US Army Rangers often worked with ARVN Ranger units. Most of the Rangers I encountered were tactical advisors attached to SVN Ranger or militia units. The ones I knew wore their green soft covers or camo bush hats in the field.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 2, 2018)

It's a LRRP tab over the 9th Infantry division patch. Before the LRRP companies were re-flagged as Ranger companies, they wore Long Range Reconnaissance Patrol scrolls over their division (or brigade) patch, and individuals who were "Ranger" qualified wore the Ranger tab on their head gear, non-Ranger qualified wore a LRRP tab. It was all unoffical stuff and varied widely between units. 

The scroll and LRRP tab were never "officially" authorized for wear, nor were the MACV SOG RECONDO badges, but wasn't anybody going to tell those badasses what they could or could not wear.

I have no idea where you would be able to find those patch today, maybe through an association or have them made. Either way, give the old Man hand shake and thank you from me, your granddad is a bad motherfucker...


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2018)

Units and individuals kind of did whatever they wanted to with their uniforms. Consider these:







Two guys with the 101st's company rocking two different flashes/ patches on their berets. 

An officer with N Co.






Then we have this page:
History, Company E (LRP), 50th Infantry, Vietnam

and this photo which is probably close to what's in the OP.





The one constant I can see in all of these photos is these men are fresh out of fucks to give.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah there are some variations for sure but I did find this stuff on ebay...

LRRP Company E 50th Infantry Rgt 9th Infantry Division Vietnam War Beret Patch  | eBay


Vietnam War Scroll Patch E Company AIRBORNE RANGER 75th Infantry Rgt 9th Inf Div  | eBay


----------



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2018)

AWP said:


> ...Units and individuals kind of did whatever they wanted to with their uniforms...The one constant I can see in all of these photos is these men are fresh out of fucks to give.




I wore a black pull-over shirt most of the time. If you were a bush rat in a unit that had a lot of autonomy (i.e. officers who knew the ropes and allowed you to perform your mission) variations were common. But not so much in regular line and rifle companies where uniform regs tended to be enforced.


----------



## EightEightFive (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the help gents. I dearly appreciate it!

One more question, he spoke about some type of Jump School, but it didn't take place in the CONUS. I'm assuming it was sometime during Recondo or the Jungle Training, but I am not sure. I remember gramps mentioning they were not allowed to wear wings or the LRRP/Recondo tabs/badges stateside though.

Anyone have any further on this?

Thanks again.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2018)

There was a jump school in south/central America run by an SFG back in the 60's and ARVN had a jump school, but without any real details it would be anyones guess. The RECONDO school didnt have a jump school but rather trained on some air assault insertion techniques (SPI/FRI).


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2018)

EightEightFive said:


> Thanks for all the help gents. I dearly appreciate it!
> 
> One more question, he spoke about some type of Jump School, but it didn't take place in the CONUS. I'm assuming it was sometime during Recondo or the Jungle Training, but I am not sure. I remember gramps mentioning they were not allowed to wear wings or the LRRP/Recondo tabs/badges stateside though.
> 
> ...



SF ran courses for their Mike Force indigs and the 101st ran one for US soldiers. Not being able to wear wings sounds very odd. The 82nd used to run a school as well back at Bragg. Now it is just Benning except for the Navy courses. The AF Academy has a "jump school" but it is laughable, skydiving really. They wear the same wings, but still have to go through the Army's course at Benning if they're posted to an actual airborne unit.

Jump school in Vietnam, 1967 - Stripes


----------

